# why not use an auto spray gun for home acrylic paints?



## Brushjockey (Mar 8, 2011)

There's a reason you wont ever see a pro using a set up like that- wrong tool for the job. 
Conventional ( that is what a compressor set up is called) was used for solvent based and detail work. It doesn't push enough material to be good for large scale work, and because it uses so much air it creates lots of overspray.
Most will use Airless for large scale ( or if they're Very good at it and know tips, pressure etc for some fine work), or HVLP- High Volume Low Pressure- which has replaced conventional for detail work. Much less overspray and can handle the heavier waterborne paints.


----------



## jschaben (Mar 31, 2010)

Alvasin said:


> Is it possible to get the rims coated with powder again? Or is the metal polish going to protect the rims just as well? The powder lasted about 12 years - I'm not sure how long metal polish will last? Maybe I'd have to polish the rims once a year or so?


Are you asking about powder coating? That's a whole different animal than paint.:huh:


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Not sure where that second poster came from talking about rims. The OP never said anything about rims.
Unless your home is new constrution and there's nothing in the home yet like flooring and trim then forget about spray painting inside. There's going to be over spray everywhere. 
I Use a Graco XR7 for spray painting and it cost about 1/3 of what you stated an airless sprayer cost.


----------



## jschaben (Mar 31, 2010)

joecaption said:


> Not sure where that second poster came from talking about rims. The OP never said anything about rims.
> Unless your home is new constrution and there's nothing in the home yet like flooring and trim then forget about spray painting inside. There's going to be over spray everywhere.
> I Use a Graco XR7 for spray painting and it cost about 1/3 of what you stated an airless sprayer cost.


Since the original post is a year old, I was responding to the one about rims. Also, the OP is from New Zealand and I suspect a Wagner would run about that down there. :whistling2:


----------

